# Is there such a thing as professional screen protector fitters?



## cypher79 (Feb 19, 2013)

So I bought a pack of 10 screen protectors for my phone but managed to fuck almost all of them up. I can just NEVER get them to go on properly without having at least one air bubble or without being slightly off center . 

I've got one left and was wondering if phone accessory shops could fit them perfectly if i pay them?


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 19, 2013)

shouldn't even have to pay them, go to a phone shop and the eager salesman will be all to ready to help. You may have to fend off attempts to sell you another phone though.


I had a similar problem working out how to get the back off and on my phone for SIM swappage. They were only to ready to help


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 19, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/results?sear...14.0.71.588.15.15.0...0.0...1ac.1.WHzNNNLAElg


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 19, 2013)

I have one I haven't yet felt the need to fit.
It came with the protective leatherette wallet that has been worth its weight in gold.
My phone is a brick, so I don't carry it in my pocket anyway.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 19, 2013)

Carphone Warehouse charge for fitting screen protectors - they say it's because they're insured if they fuck it up. Though it's only a couple of quid.


----------



## 8ball (Feb 19, 2013)

Fucking up 9 is quite special. 

Good suggestions here for getting someone else to do it, but if your big problem is air bubbles, open all the windows for a bit to reduce the amount of dust in the air, then close them so the air is as still as possible when you put it on.  Make sure everything is *really* clean and hold your breath during the actual application <it's disgusting, but dust particles are quite likely to fall out of your nose unless you do this>, or wear a surgical mask/tea towel bandana/chicken costume.


----------



## mack (Feb 19, 2013)

Do it in the bathroom after a shower is a tip I've heard.


----------



## 8ball (Feb 19, 2013)

mack said:


> Do it in the bathroom after a shower is a tip I've heard.


 
Good if you can get the air dry again without any dust coming back.  Phone needs to be at the right temperature to avoid condensation issues in a warm bathroom, though.


----------



## Gerry1time (Feb 19, 2013)

mack said:


> Do it in the bathroom after a shower is a tip I've heard.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 19, 2013)

cypher79 said:


> So I bought a pack of 10 screen protectors for my phone but managed to fuck almost all of them up. I can just NEVER get them to go on properly without having at least one air bubble or without being slightly off center .
> 
> I've got one left and was wondering if phone accessory shops could fit them perfectly if i pay them?


 
Don't pay the bloke at the shop to do it, use that money more wisely and invest in some real problems.


----------



## editor (Feb 19, 2013)

Not sure why you really need them if you've got a decent phone with tough glass. I've never used any kind of screen protecting plastic or case on my 2 year old S2 phone, and there's no scratches to be seen.


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 19, 2013)

editor said:


> Not sure why you really need them if you've got a decent phone with tough glass. I've never used any kind of screen protecting plastic or case on my 2 year old S2 phone, and there's no scratches to be seen.


Exactly.. They aren't needed.

My HTC desire is 3 years old and never had one. The screen is perfect still.
The rest of the case is scratched to bollocks though.

that poor phone has lived in my pocket with keys and coins, been dropped more times than i can remember, been in the toilet twice, the bath once, and a pint of lager once too.


----------



## 8ball (Feb 19, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> Exactly.. They aren't needed.


 
I'd been told this by someone but I've seen people with fairly expensive-looking phones with scratched glass.
Not that I know very much about phones - I have a Motorola L6 that is 7 years old now.

I was using a screen protector on my iPod touch til recently, though (it's mostly in a case so I've stopped bothering).


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 19, 2013)

Here's an idea. Why don't they apply them before the phone leaves the factory if there's a possibility that the screen gets scratched without one.


----------



## editor (Feb 19, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Here's an idea. Why don't they apply them before the phone leaves the factory if there's a possibility that the screen gets scratched without one.


Because you don't need them. Modern glass is incredibly tough and cheap plastic screen protectors add nothing to the user experience. In fact they often make the phone worse.


----------



## editor (Feb 19, 2013)

Here's how tough it is:



Putting some shitty bit of plastic on top is a total waste of time and money.


----------



## bi0boy (Feb 19, 2013)

8ball said:


> I'd been told this by someone but I've seen people with fairly expensive-looking phones with scratched glass.


 
Maybe they have diamond jewellery?


----------

